# Tripod foot plate on 100-400mm II coming loose



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2015)

My wife and I carry our 100-400mm II plus 7DII or 5DIII on a Black Rapid strap, fixed through both the camera and lens in case one or the other become detached and to spread the load. This precaution became important as I found the fixing plate for a tripod foot has become loose. It is held by just four screws, which look pretty flimsy. All four on one plate had become partly unscrewed. So a warning to all.

Does anyone know the correct screwdriver for tightening these screws, after using Loctite (Mt Spokane?).


----------



## greger (Dec 7, 2015)

I would tighten the screws snug using a Phillips screw driver. I wouldn't use lock tight. Chances are you would never want to loosen the screws but if you did lock tight would be a problem. You don't want to strip the threads by over tightening. You could take the lens into the store you bought it at and they could tighten the screws for you. My quick release plate on my Manfoto 298 ball head came loose and I took it in to the store where I bought it. He used an Allen key and re-tightened it for me.


----------



## candc (Dec 7, 2015)

Use blue threadlocker which can be disassembled with tools, not red which generally has to be broken apart.


----------



## eli452 (Dec 7, 2015)

greger said:


> I would tighten the screws snug using a Phillips screw driver...


beware - many camera screws look like Philips are actually JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard)


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if they're JIS, but I used standard screwdrivers to take them out and it worked ok. I then replaced the foot with a RRS one that used hex bolts.


----------



## Vern (Dec 7, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they're JIS, but I used standard screwdrivers to take them out and it worked ok. I then replaced the foot with a RRS one that used hex bolts.



ditto - RRS replacement tripod foot is solid and allows efficient compatibility with typical clamps. Well worth the $100. Too bad they don't make one for the 70-200 II, 2.8 (I think) which is also an unstable connection. I find the tripod collars on both of these not up to L standards.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Dec 7, 2015)

Ditto, most likely JIS, not Phillips. OP - how did you get two Connect-R's on one strap? On mine it appears that would require cutting apart one end and re-sewing it. Also, I notice no Lockstars on either. I find mine does tend to unscrew itself via no apparent cause. Adding Lockstar has raised my confidence level (although if I had two Connect-R's connected I would guess that as sufficient redundancy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2015)

Use A JIS screwdriver, not Phillips. A Phillips may damage the screw heads and will not let you get the screws as tight. Locktite is a good idea.

I've heard of the tripod insert being pulled out in one case.

I'd also post on the Canon forum so they know it happened.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 8, 2015)

While the 100-400 II's tripod ring with removable foot is an innovative design, it doesn't appear to be all that sturdy / reliable. I think Canon under-engineered on this one. I only use mine to mount the lens to a tri- or monopod, never to tote the lens around on a strap.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> While the 100-400 II's tripod ring with removable foot is an innovative design, it doesn't appear to be all that sturdy / reliable. I think Canon under-engineered on this one. I only use mine to mount the lens to a tri- or monopod, never to tote the lens around on a strap.



+1, and yes to the RRS plate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2015)

Vern said:


> ditto - RRS replacement tripod foot is solid and allows efficient compatibility with typical clamps. Well worth the $100. *Too bad they don't make one for the 70-200 II, 2.8 (I think) which is also an unstable connection.* I find the tripod collars on both of these not up to L standards.



Huh? ???

The 70-200/2.8L IS II has an integrated tripod foot + collar, there are no screws except for the knurled knob to loosen the collar. A replacement foot isn't possible. Mine is robust and holds quite firmly (I have an RRS plate on mine).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> Ditto, most likely JIS, not Phillips. OP - how did you get two Connect-R's on one strap? On mine it appears that would require cutting apart one end and re-sewing it. Also, I notice no Lockstars on either. I find mine does tend to unscrew itself via no apparent cause. Adding Lockstar has raised my confidence level (although if I had two Connect-R's connected I would guess that as sufficient redundancy.



We have two straps. One is of the straight type and the tape can be separated and a second Connect-R threaded on. The other is the curved, and the tape sewn in. I used a triangular fixing, which was surplus to my son-in-law's hammock. It will take my weight! Having two connections is key.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 8, 2015)

Interesting, mine loosened too.
I tightened it with a small Phillips screwdriver.
I didn't know there was a Japanese standard screw as well or a screw driver to go with it.
I must have a look for that blue stuff you all talk about to hold in screws.
You have alot of useful things in the US that you wouldn't typically find in Ireland


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> While the 100-400 II's tripod ring with removable foot is an innovative design, it doesn't appear to be all that sturdy / reliable. I think Canon under-engineered on this one. I only use mine to mount the lens to a tri- or monopod, never to tote the lens around on a strap.



That is one reason why I replaced it with the RRS foot. Other reasons were that it was longer so easier to grasp, and it works with the release plates/clamps for my tripod, etc.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2015)

If the RRS is secured by the same sized 4 screws then they will still be the weakest link even if they have different heads as they must have the same size threads.

A Phillips PH0 will tighten the screws but a JIS J0 would be better as it fits better and less likely to ruin the heads. I haven't been able to find one in the UK, unfortunately.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2015)

It's frightening that the weight is carried by 4 such tiny screws and minimal plastic around the heads.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 8, 2015)

You should be able to find JIS screwdrivers and blue Locktite at a car accessory store.

I prefer the foot on the 100-400 classic. It can not come off by itself.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2015)

I can't get a JIS J0 here. Fortunately, the slots on the screws are deep and the metal is hardened steel so a high quality Phillips J0 fits well. I could apply adequate torque without any risk of damaging or even marking the heads. The screws aren't the shallow headed ones you find in electronics gear or the high torque cases you need putting a motor bike back together.


----------

